# clothes line



## bribrius (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a subject that has been photographed many,many times before, all over the world, and I have seen hundreds of shots of clotheslines, and one year in the early 1980's MADE some myself!!! I get that you saw this, but I am not sure it's been done successfully, although I think you are "close" with this effort. My main issue is the strength of the limbs in the upper right and off to the right--too much visual pull in those for my money. Maybe a different time of day, or different lighting would elevate this.

I think one of the joys in photography is *to be able to elevate the mundane*; Edward Weston made a career out of expertly doing just that. I would not give up on this subject, B.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks. And naa. just another for the throw pile. you lost me on limbs though. what limbs?


----------



## timor (Nov 22, 2014)

The tree behind looks very interesting in its contorted shapes...


----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)

timor said:


> The tree behind looks very interesting in its contorted shapes...


was that one of those subtle hints?  translated: "hey azzhole, you probably should have just shot the tree behind it instead"


----------



## timor (Nov 22, 2014)

bribrius said:


> was that one of those subtle hints?  translated: "hey azzhole, you probably should have just shot the tree behind it instead"


No, no hint. You already did it ! 
On the colour picture I would never guessed the cloth line is "THE subject".


----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)

timor said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > was that one of those subtle hints?  translated: "hey azzhole, you probably should have just shot the tree behind it instead"
> ...


tell you the truth. I dont like any of them particularly well. I like this one. simple sooc jpeg without trying to be "artsy". I do make some minor in camera adjustments though.


----------



## timor (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesting colour palette.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)

timor said:


> Interesting colour palette.


yeah. i like the v on it too. Makes you wonder why you aren't looking dead center. And well, it is simple and quaint. Morning light helps. Really not a lot to it just simple. something like this i will have for my desktop screen this winter. i need to dump the bw on it now i dont want to look at it all winter when it is ten degrees.


----------



## timor (Nov 22, 2014)

Ten degrees below the freezing point ? Or above ?


----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)

timor said:


> Ten degrees below the freezing point ? Or above ?


Ten degrees above zero Fahrenheit .
It was 22 degrees Fahrenheit last night and the couple nights before that and it isn't winter yet.
At some point in January we are usually good for single digits daytime and a few degrees below zero or zero at night and that is about the coldest it gets for the season (though it has hit like stupid twenty below zero or something before which sucked) . Most of the winter ten to twenty degrees above zero Fahrenheit day, single digits up to teens at night.

The wicked cool part is when you put the wind chill on top of that.
Probably still warmer than where you are if you are in Canada.


----------



## timor (Nov 22, 2014)

I would say in average it is about the same, but that refers only to Toronto, not the whole south of Ontario. Toronto, like Buffalo, has own weather in winter. Crazy one. What I hate is sometimes for weeks we do not see sun and for winter pics sun is needed very much.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 23, 2014)

timor said:


> I would say in average it is about the same, but that refers only to Toronto, not the whole south of Ontario. Toronto, like Buffalo, has own weather in winter. Crazy one. *What I hate is sometimes for weeks we do not see sun and for winter pics sun is needed very much*.


It was almost the opposite for me last year. For some reason I have a hell of a time exposing for snow glare but take away the sun I know how to do a long exposure! Runnah told me to start over exposing more which seemed to help but I still don't quite have it down seems I get a lot of blowouts. kind of like snap photo, okay that is crap. adjust, snap photo, okay that is crap, adjust...
That is me with sun and snow..


----------



## KenC (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, pretty well done.  I like the way it's isolated from the background by the side lighting.  The tree limbs in the upper right don't really bother me - just part of the framing.  The closeness of the left end of the crossbar to the left edge detracts though.  It looks like you were trying to crop out something distracting.  A different angle may have helped.


----------



## timor (Nov 24, 2014)

bribrius said:


> It was almost the opposite for me last year. For some reason I have a hell of a time exposing for snow glare but take away the sun I know how to do a long exposure! Runnah told me to start over exposing more which seemed to help but I still don't quite have it down seems I get a lot of blowouts. kind of like snap photo, okay that is crap. adjust, snap photo, okay that is crap, adjust...
> That is me with sun and snow..


Get yourself an incident light meter, usually it is much less fooled by snow glare than reflective meters.


----------

